# ما معنى فيزا حره لسعودية؟



## م احمد قدرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الكرام اريد ان اعرف ما معنى فيزا حره للسعودية و هل يذكر بها الوظيفة و هل يكون لي كفيل 
الرجاء مساعدتى


----------



## م احمد قدرى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء امامى فرصة عمل مهندس تبريد و تكييف بالسعودية بالرغم من قلة خبرتى 
هل الخبرة الجيده من الكتب و مساعدة الاصدقاء كافيه كبداية؟
نوع الفيزا حرة و المهنة اما عامل او عامل زراعى هل هذا جيد؟
الرجاء اعطائى النصيحة خصوصا من اصحاب الخبرات


----------



## zanitty (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اولا بالنسبه للخبره متقلقش خالص
ثانيا مفيش حاجه اسمها فيزا حره هو كل الموضوع انك ممكن تيجى على كفيل يسيبك تشتغل حر و ميشغلكش معاه
ثالثا حاول تيجى على مهنه عامل مش عامل زراعى عشان دى اسهل لك بعد كده سواء فى نقل الكفاله او فى تغير المهنه لو حبيت بعد كده لان عامل زراعى صعبه جدا جدا جدا 
رابعا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م احمد قدرى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور جدا اخى zanitty و جزاك الله خير


----------

